# Беларусь > Частные объявления > Реклама >  Частные садики в Мурино -  лучшие дошкольные заведения 2022 года

## acontinent

В 2022 году помогали  старым знакомым с выбором хорошего частного детского садика в Мурино.  Первый ребёнок и садик – выбор ответственный, а опыта у Валерки и Татьяны совсем нет. 
При выборе  платного садики в Мурино обращали внимание на 5 ключевых характеристик:
1) Цена абонемента детского сада.  За 36 тысяч любой сможет найти хороший садик, но нам нужны были ясли с ценником до 18. .
2)  Близость детского садика к дому. Друзья живут в ЖК  Виктория в Мурино. Нужен был хороший  негосударственный садик максимально близко к дому.  Мы в своё время недооценили этот момент со своим первым ребёнком и порядочно намучились, возя ребёнка за 3 километра на машине в «крутой» садик.
3) Сбалансированная и разнообразная развивающая программа обучения детей.
4)  Хорошие педагоги, любящие детей и свою работу.
5) Вкусное и полезное сбалансированное 4-х разовое питание.


Тщательно проанализировав все садики в Мурино, мы с друзьями составили такой рейтинг:


[Скрытая ссылка. Необходима регистрация. ] – первое место.
Цена: 18 000 рублей за месяц 
Расстояние до дома: 300 метров
Сбалансированная программа развития ребёнка – есть.
Хорошие воспитательницы – есть.
Вкусное 4-х разовое питание – есть.
Положительных отзывов на разных площадках 70+. Отрицательных 3. Один отрицательный отзыв о том, что много рекламы, второй от разгневанной няни, которую не взяли на работу, третий без подробностей написанный конкурентами. 
Детский сад Мими Дом  понравился и нам и друзьям. Ребёнок отходил уже больше месяца, пока только восторженные отзывы. Хороший садик – побольше бы таких. Рекомендуем: https://sadik-spb.ru


Второе место - частный   детсад  Мал Да Велик
Цена: написано 13 500 рублей за месяц. Реально 18 500 за месяц.
Расстояние до дома: 2300 метров – слишком далеко.
Сбалансированная программа развития ребёнка – есть.
Хорошие воспитательницы – под вопросом. Есть как положительные, так и отрицательные отзывы о воспитателях. 
4-х разовое питание – имеется. 
Детский сад Мал Да Велик  тоже рассматривали, но из-за удалённости от дома и смешенных отзывов решили не ходить.


Третье место -  негосударственный  детсад Sun School
Цена абонемента за полный день: от 35 000.
Расстояние до дома: 900 метров.
Программа развития – есть. Большой уклон на английский язык. 
Питание – хорошее. 
Воспитатели – многие хвалят. Особенно радует, что в частном   детском садике  есть преподаватели носители английского языка. 


Четвертое место - платный  детский сад  Акуленок
Цена абонемента за полный день: 22 500.
Расстояние до дома: 650 метров.
Программа развития – есть, но занятий мало и педагог по английскому слабый.
Питание – нормальное. 
Воспитатели – средние. Кто-то хвалит педагогов платного  садика  Акуленок в Мурино. Другие ругают. Приведу характерный отзыв одного из родителей «Обычный садик. Крошечная квартира. 1 воспитатель, одна нянечка и заведующая. Все не смотрят за детьми» (с)


Пятое место -  негосударственный  детсад Капитан Печенька 
Цена абонемента за полный день: 23 000.
Расстояние до дома: 1650 метров.
Программа развития – есть. По отзывам неплохая. 
Питание – нормальное. 
Новый платный  детский сад . Отзывы пока положительные. На момент поиска этот садик открылся совсем недавно. Это в совокупности с завышенным ценником и дальним расположением нас оттолкнуло.

----------

